# WE ARE REVIEWING YOUR BENEFIT CLAIM



## shazier (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi everyone new to the group and my name is shaz. im here to ask for help with a letter i have received from the dwp. I am on esa support group and on enhanced rate of care and mobiltiy,I have a letter saying, we are reviewing your benefit claim
Come to your meeting to keep us up to date.
the letter doesnt say its from a compliance officer but comes from local service compliance at wythenshaw jobcentre.

they have arrange a date and time to meet with them at my local job centre. I am disabled, suffer severe agaraphobia depression and a few other things, i have alway had a home visit when my claims have been renewed, from dla to pip and income support to esa. my evidenace was all backed by my gp.
the letter states they want to meet to talk about any changes which could affect my benefit. we will need you to provide us with the information on page 2 f this letter so we can make sure you are getting everything that you should.
They want proof of id... and also if i have them : statement from any isa, saving income bond or capital bonds, and recent statement from banks building society or post office.
recent statement from pension provider or money where i used to work.
I have worked for 10yrs, and the private pension i do have was from settlement in my devorse case.. I cant see why they would want all this information? esa know i cant go out so why ask me to go for an interview in the first place? why cant they ring or make appointment to see me?
My question, do i have to attend this meeting, they say if i dont my money will be stopped. i dont have copies of bank statements, my daughter deal with all my bills ect as i just cant handle the stress of dealing with bills ect. Has anyone eles had any letter like this, why are they asking for this info? and is this mandatory.Any info please, i am a comlpete stress head and this is worrying me sick.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2015)

treelover


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 17, 2015)

ViolentPanda


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 17, 2015)

firstly, try not to panic (although that's easier said than done)

there is a thread about a similar-ish situation here which may be worth a read.

some benefits are income related, so they want to review your income - either to make sure you're not getting more than you should or (if you believe everything in that letter) to make sure that you're claiming all benefits you're entitled to (e.g. housing benefit / council tax reductions)

i am sure that it would be appropriate for you to have someone with you at any interview - if your daughter handles your finances, she might be best.

if you have had home visits for benefits reviews and such before, it would seem reasonable to ask for one for this.  you may need to get a doctors' letter or something like that.

It may be simple cock-up that whoever has sent this has not noticed that you've had home visits in the past.

hope you get it sorted.


----------



## shazier (Oct 17, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> firstly, try not to panic (although that's easier said than done)
> 
> there is a thread about a similar-ish situation here which may be worth a read.
> 
> ...





Puddy_Tat said:


> firstly, try not to panic (although that's easier said than done)
> 
> there is a thread about a similar-ish situation here which may be worth a read.
> 
> ...


----------



## shazier (Oct 17, 2015)

shazier said:


> Hi everyone new to the group and my name is shaz. im here to ask for help with a letter i have received from the dwp. I am on esa support group and on enhanced rate of care and mobiltiy,I have a letter saying, we are reviewing your benefit claim
> Come to your meeting to keep us up to date.
> the letter doesnt say its from a compliance officer but comes from local service compliance at wythenshaw jobcentre.
> 
> ...





Puddy_Tat said:


> firstly, try not to panic (although that's easier said than done)
> 
> there is a thread about a similar-ish situation here which may be worth a read.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply, i have read the section you are pointing out to me but, would this be the same as seeing a compliance officer, i had one of those turn up at my home about 3 yrs ago asking if i had a partner living with, i didnt have anything to hide and didnt have anyone living with me, a frined that use to visit during the day to keep me comepany, certanily didnt live here. it was all dropped and i heard nothering more from them


----------



## toggle (Oct 17, 2015)

first thing to do is request a home visit.

second thing to do is make sure someone is there with you when this visit happens - daughter sounds like the one you need to help. if she can't be there, have her brief another person with details. 

get the paperwork they want together. confirm with daughter that stuff is up to date. 

if they ask you questions, reply with short answers.

if they ask questions that are a fishing expedition, ask them to clarify exactly what they are asking for.

do ask for an explanation of the reason for their visit. random selection, complaint etc. this will let you know whether to expect more. if you're being viciously targetted by someone who likes to shop claimants for lolz, then keep all this stuff accessible. dwp have to investigate every bullshit complaint.


----------



## equationgirl (Oct 17, 2015)

Best of luck shazier


----------



## shazier (Oct 17, 2015)

toggle said:


> first thing to do is request a home visit.
> 
> second thing to do is make sure someone is there with you when this visit happens - daughter sounds like the one you need to help. if she can't be there, have her brief another person with details.
> 
> ...


thank you so much, it does say statements if, i have them they dont say what to do if i dont, in my case i dont have any copies. if this interview is mandontary.Will have to see. Only other thing i can think of is, i opened an isa last yr to safe for stair lift and some improvements but, i dont have over my allowed amount of savings. i am under. MY friend is also buying my car of me, he does put 50 a month in my account unltill he has paid in full before he can take the car, im thinking now, are they wondering why i have someone putting money in my account each month, i cant prove hes buying my car and paying buy installements, i didnt even think about that alothough im not doing anything wrong by selling my car, am I ?


----------



## toggle (Oct 17, 2015)

shazier said:


> thank you so much, it does say statements if, i have them they dont say what to do if i dont, in my case i dont have any copies. if this interview is mandontary.Will have to see. Only other thing i can think of is, i opened an isa last yr to safe for stair lift and some improvements but, i dont have over my allowed amount of savings. i am under. MY friend is also buying my car of me, he does put 50 a month in my account unltill he has paid in full before he can take the car, im thinking now, are they wondering why i have someone putting money in my account each month, i cant prove hes buying my car and paying buy installements, i didnt even think about that alothough im not doing anything wrong by selling my car, am I ?



usually, selling stuff you already own isn't considered income. unless you bought stuff to make profit on. 

you will probably need it in writing that your freind is paying for the car and how much and how often and when this is expected to be paid for. 

what the cab told me when we got so many different letters about council tax and HB that we couldn't make head nor tail of them is that it is almost unheard of for dwp/councils to take any action beyond issuing a repayment schedule for genuine errors and small amounts. so even if they go arsey over it, it is too small for them to get hugely serious over.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 18, 2015)

shazier said:


> he does put 50 a month in my account unltill he has paid in full before he can take the car,


 
if they have become aware of that, then yes, this could be ringing an alarm bell as it may appear to be income.

i agree with toggle that they might want this clarifying in writing.

it seems an odd way of doing it - why can't he save up in an account of his own?


----------



## classicdish (Oct 18, 2015)

@ shazier

The most likely explanation of why they are telling you to attend an interview is that they are a disorganised shambles who fail to keep proper records, communicate internally with each other or even read their own records properly before sending out letters etc. They rarely bother to do things logical/modern/rational things like phoning or emailing people (even if you have told them you are not getting their stuff in the post for whatever reason). As an organisation they seemed to be trapped in a bit of a backwards last-century bureaucratic timewarp, regardless of how nice or competent (or not) they are as individuals, and are by far and away the most incompetent organisation (government/council/private) in the UK in my opinion/experience (with the exception of some parts of Lambeth council! )

Unfortunately, I'd advise you to assume that you *do* have to attend this meeting and that they *will* stop your money if you fail to attend - until you can get it confirmed 100% (eg in writing) otherwise. If you have had home visits in the past then you will probably be able to sort this out, but it might take a bit of time / effort / stress and you might initially get told different things by different people for a bit before it gets resolved (see 'disorganised shambles' above).

I'd also assume that the "reason" behind them asking for this review is simply that they go through all cases periodically and call them in for review, although there is often no real pattern to how this is done (see 'disorganised shambles' above). 

There is are 'bad' and 'good' purposes behind their reviews: 

bad = to hit their targets for throwing people off benefits, or failing that, to force them into some kind of monitored back-to-work / job search / training scheme. 
good = to make sure people are getting all the benefits they are entitled to and or to offer help / advice / opportunities / training etc if it is wanted and suitable.

Anyway, good luck and I hope you get this sorted.


----------



## andysays (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi shazier 

Just add a couple of things to the good advice already given

you're entitled to ask for this visit at a time which is convenient to you, and to your daughter if you need her to be there (and it sounds like you probably do)
as a general point, it's best not to try to second guess why they're doing this (though difficult to avoid, I know), so I would suggest waiting to see if they ask you about the £50 being paid into your account each month rather than immediately assuming it's this and seeking out a letter from your friend proving it's this. There will be time to do that later, but only if it's necessary.
And obviously, good luck with getting it sorted and feel free to ask here for more advice if you need it


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2015)

What Puddy_Tat  said, all of it.


----------



## shazier (Oct 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> if they have become aware of that, then yes, this could be ringing an alarm bell as it may appear to be income.
> 
> i agree with toggle that they might want this clarifying in writing.
> 
> it seems an odd way of doing it - why can't he save up in an account of his own?


HI and thanks for reply., the reason it was transefered to my account is because he would of been tempted to dib into it.. stupid me


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2015)

shazier said:


> HI and thanks for reply., the reason it was transefered to my account is because he would of been tempted to dib into it.. stupid me


 
I suppose that makes sense, but it may take some explaining.

Would agree with andysays and not volunteer information until they ask for it.

Any joy with asking for a home visit yet?


----------



## shazier (Oct 20, 2015)

classicdish said:


> @ shazier
> 
> The most likely explanation of why they are telling you to attend an interview is that they are a disorganised shambles who fail to keep proper records, communicate internally with each other or even read their own records properly before sending out letters etc. They rarely bother to do things logical/modern/rational things like phoning or emailing people (even if you have told them you are not getting their stuff in the post for whatever reason). As an organisation they seemed to be trapped in a bit of a backwards last-century bureaucratic timewarp, regardless of how nice or competent (or not) they are as individuals, and are by far and away the most incompetent organisation (government/council/private) in the UK in my opinion/experience (with the exception of some parts of Lambeth council! )
> 
> ...


Thank you so much fro reply, they certainly know how to worry people thats for sure. My daughter couldnt get hold of the department via 
phone, constantly engaged not even options to pick from, the line isnt working? anyway my daughter made a trip to the office and spoke to a guy today, he then passed on the message to get intouch re appoint being change for home visit.The department did ring my daighter this afternoon.
They have arrange to do the home visit nxt wk, thank goodness, still doesnt stop me wondering and worrying what they want. He did say it was mandontary. My duaghter asked if he needs to see bank statements, he said yes if we have them?


----------



## shazier (Oct 20, 2015)

andysays said:


> Hi shazier
> 
> Just add a couple of things to the good advice already given
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, I want to be honest but dont want to get myself into a situation where it looks like im commiting fraud. I would rather not sau anything but, if they already know? im going to be asked why i havent told them. i also have an isa account that iv put money in to save for a stair lift, i didnt think about that, im not over with the allowed amount of saving so not in trouble for that, only not telling them iv opend one.


----------



## shazier (Oct 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> I suppose that makes sense, but it may take some explaining.
> 
> Would agree with andysays and not volunteer information until they ask for it.
> 
> Any joy with asking for a home visit yet?


_ and thank you, yes my daughter had to go down to the department to deal with it as, the phone is still ringing engaged. they rand back this afternoon and have arrange to 
do a home visit next week. Im going to take the advise and not mention anything, let them ask me. I havent committed any fraud but, looking at ir through there eyes it may lood like im getting extre money when im not. a lesson for me to learn, let others use there own accounts. i did also open a asa account to say for a stair lift, i failed to mention this, im not over in the amount im allowed, but didnt tell them i opened one. My daughter asked me if id told them i opend it.i just  didnt  think _


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 20, 2015)

shazier said:


> Thank you so much fro reply, they certainly know how to worry people thats for sure. My daughter couldnt get hold of the department via
> phone, constantly engaged not even options to pick from, the line isnt working? anyway my daughter made a trip to the office and spoke to a guy today, he then passed on the message to get intouch re appoint being change for home visit.The department did ring my daighter this afternoon.
> They have arrange to do the home visit nxt wk, thank goodness, still doesnt stop me wondering and worrying what they want. He did say it was mandontary. My duaghter asked if he needs to see bank statements, he said yes if we have them?


Dont panic. I know its hard not to worry but try not to. Just let your daughter help you be prepared with all paperwork to hand in case they ask.  But get the thing about the car and payments in writing before then just in case - only show it if they ask to see statements or ask about money. I'm not an expert, but it shouldn't count as income.


----------



## shazier (Oct 20, 2015)

toggle said:


> first thing to do is request a home visit.
> 
> second thing to do is make sure someone is there with you when this visit happens - daughter sounds like the one you need to help. if she can't be there, have her brief another person with details.
> 
> ...


I dont have anything for anyone to report unless they call a friend visiting an offence, Like you say, there are people that would do things like that but, im luckyu i live on a very quite rd, keep myself to myself and mind my own buisness, but sometime what people dont know they will make up, like you say for lol


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 20, 2015)

shazier said:


> I dont have anything for anyone to report unless they call a friend visiting an offence, Like you say, there are people that would do things like that but, im luckyu i live on a very quite rd, keep myself to myself and mind my own buisness, but sometime what people dont know they will make up, like you say for lol


 
There may be no particular reason at all -

it may be some malicious report

it may be these 'suspicious' payments in to your bank account

it may just be a random check - i'm not sure how these things work, but wouldn't surprise me if they audit X percent of claims each year


----------



## scooter (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you go straight from work onto ESA? If so you may be still on contributory if you've always been in the support group


----------



## toggle (Oct 20, 2015)

shazier said:


> I dont have anything for anyone to report unless they call a friend visiting an offence, Like you say, there are people that would do things like that but, im luckyu i live on a very quite rd, keep myself to myself and mind my own buisness, but sometime what people dont know they will make up, like you say for lol



the point is not talking yourself into a situation, which can be done, even if there's nothing youre doing wring, but making them tell you what they are investigating


----------



## Damo76 (Nov 12, 2015)

It's from Compliance. I had the same letter 2 weeks ago and had my appointment today. They said HMRC reckon I have £11k in a savings account with HSBC (I wish! ).

We made a quick call to HSBC and they confirmed that I didn't have this money and the case was closed. The compliance officer was a cracking bloke.

So if you have nothing that could jeopardise your claim then go along, let em know and you'll be fine


----------



## Nikkim (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi. Just a wondering what happened?


----------



## Opera Buffa (Feb 19, 2016)

Yeah, me too. I just received the same letter, the meeting is in two weeks' time.

It's from the DWP rather than Maximus, but I'm scared it's a trick to get me off ESA.


----------



## toggle (Feb 19, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> Yeah, me too. I just received the same letter, the meeting is in two weeks' time.
> 
> It's from the DWP rather than Maximus, but I'm scared it's a trick to get me off ESA.



same advice i gave above applies. 

let them do the talking. give short concise answers only. 

try to have someone with you. 

try to find out if they have chosen you at random, or if they have had a complaint. complainers tend to be serial ones.


----------



## Rickymicky (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi I got the letter today 
I'm on contribution based esa and in the support group and have been asked to supply all financial documents. My girlfriend pays in money to my bank account each month to help with bills as they are all in my name . Also she sometimes gets works bonuses which is paid directly into my account from her company. I'm guessing they will have an issue with this can anyone advise please ?


----------

